# Patrick Cote Sig



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Its new and I like it but something just isn`t right, anybody got any input?


----------



## Yanal (Dec 25, 2009)

Not sure if my input matters to you but I'd say it's pretty impressive. I use to make sigs but stopped. Too much work,patience and time is needed.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

That sig would look awesome if you used the Render where his back is turned and only that one.. Makes the whole sig look more professional.. Try it and see what it looks like use the Back render as main render and take the Face one out..


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

You had a sig where you used that render on the back, it's one of the best sigs i have ever seen.

I won't comment on this one because im drunk as fu*ck and i have friends over.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I think this is the one your talking about Chileandude











Here is a version with the second render removed.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Toxic said:


> I think this is the one your talking about Chileandude
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah Center it more and maybe put a faded version of him coming off the orig render.. That would look sick..


----------

